# Show Standards.



## PapaPigeon (Dec 22, 2004)

Do you guys know any good websites that have the show breed standards on them? I know that judges have "the book", haha with all the standards but is there a website that has them as well?   

Thanks!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Do a search on whatever breed your looking for....ie: "roller standards", you'll get lots of sites with standards and links to the desired birds.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

You can find a lot of the standards at http://www.azpigeons.org/

Terry


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

The link Terry posted will help you alot on finding the standard you are looking for.


----------



## PapaPigeon (Dec 22, 2004)

*Okay.*

Thank You!


----------

